# CAP: What NOT to bring



## eliminator (23 Aug 2007)

I'm going on CAP in a few weeks and I'm starting to sort of all my kit and make sure I have everything thats on the kit list. 

Are there any things that are totally useless? I'm taking all my kit with me on the plane so I'd like to leave as much non essential kit as possible at home. 

-Webbing?- dont we just get issued tac vests once we get there?
-Is complete sleeping bag over kill? : inner, outer, hood, and liner. 
-Parade boots and oxfords?
-Air matress?
-Combat overshoes?
-DEU stuff: 2 long sleeve 2 short sleeve, 2 pairs of pants?

I know kit lists exist for a reason, but I dont think I need a mountain of kit

elim


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Aug 2007)

Didn't you get Joining Instructions, which included a Kit List?


----------



## Quag (23 Aug 2007)

I wouldn't think the full sleeping bag is over kill, considering your course will end sometime in November.  It does get cold at night, even now.  Tac vests (if you haven't been issued one yet) will be issued on your arrival.  Not sure why you wouldn't want to being your air mattress, it is pretty light and makes the nights that much better...

Yes there are joining instructions, you are best to bring everything that is on the list.  Just keep the stuff you don't use in lockup.  

Like I said, personally I would bring everything just to be safe.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (23 Aug 2007)

Okay,  CAP is unlike other courses.... If you have been issued something that is on the Kit list BRING IT.  On my CAP I brought stuff on the kit list,  they did an inspection to see that I had everything on the list.  For a pair of missing gloves (I stuffed them in my shoes to make room and forgot about them) I got grilled over fairly hard.  CAP is like how people think boot camp will be.

On my CAP,  the lockers were all different sizes/shapes.  Not everyone got the same amount of locker space so there were locker inspections.  I saw bring whatever you think might be usefull,  but that doesn't mean you'll bring everything with you on every exercise.  I saw some people on course who literally carried 4 times more than they had to. I am saying that even if you bring it,  you can leave it in your locker.  IE,  if we're going out for one night,  you don't need to carry allot of stuff.

As far as not needing stuff when in the field,  they didn't check us to see if you brought your extra sleeping bag into the field or left it in your locker.  They did spot check for Mags, BEW, BFA etc every 20 minutes or so,  but that is to your benefit.

 But I will say bring a few camelback bladders.  You can put it into the top of your ruck sac - even in the fall you'll need the water.  Also,  permanent markers are a really good idea - but only with alcohol swipes.  You can write on laminated items and erase it with the swipes.  (there is a product called Zwipes at staples that have the two intergrated - good stuff)  There are lots of army-style item stores around the base,  if you find you do need stuff,  you can get it with little trouble.

Now if you're going to Gagetown,  don't take the taxi waiting for you.  If you call a taxi you'll save yourself 10 dollars or more (keep your receipt, insist on a legible one)

Since I got back I've done almost nothing but tell people about CAP,  what to expect, and how to avoid some of the perils.


----------



## Quag (23 Aug 2007)

Solid advice Zell! +1


----------



## George Wallace (23 Aug 2007)

eliminator said:
			
		

> I'm going on CAP in a few weeks and I'm starting to sort of all my kit and make sure I have everything thats on the kit list.
> 
> Are there any things that are totally useless? I'm taking all my kit with me on the plane so I'd like to leave as much non essential kit as possible at home.
> 
> ...




Whoa!  Someone planning for FAILURE.

You have been given a Kit List for a purpose.  If you have never been to Gagetown, then you wouldn't know about the Four Seasons in one day.  Nor would you know about the Stand By Your Bed Inspections where you have to have ALL your kit immaculately laid out.  If you don't have all your sleeping bag and your air mattress, how do you expect to survive in the Field Portion of the Crse?  If you don't have your DEU complete, how do you expect to pose for your Crse Photo, stand on Grad Parade, and any other function that the School may pass your way, such as Rememberance Day Parade?  

You are gearing yourself up for Failure, if you keep this attitude about you.


----------



## eliminator (23 Aug 2007)

About the DEUs, I was hinting at the possibility of taking just one long sleeve shirt, one short sleeve, and one pair of pants. I'm not a total retard.  

I'm just trying to possibly save some space in my bags since I'm taking EVERYTHING with me to the airport. Course starts in 2 weeks and I just recently changed to army, so CMTT isn't an option. 

I guess the only real "beef" I have with is the webbing. Is it just going to sit in my locker for 3 months? That alone could save abit of space.

BTW, has anyone ever transported their rucksack commercial air? Should I fill it with kit and just get Air Canada to put it in one of those clear plastic bags they put stuff in?

I'm probably not going to leave anything home anyways, but I thought I'd ask for some opinions. I have friends who did CAP a few years ago and they didnt even get a kit list, they just brought what they thought they'd need and they faired alright....


----------



## George Wallace (23 Aug 2007)

Don't worry about your rucksack travelling on Commercial Air.  It is very common these days, now that there is no longer Service Flights (I know.....for over fifteen years or so.)  I have travelled several times this year with full ruck and duffle bags.  Never had any problems.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Aug 2007)

But Air Canada is know for "loosing" said rucksac alot. Got to remember if you are coming to Gagetown that the airport here is small and the only flights that service the airport are the Dash 8-300 and the Beechcraft 1900 D.


----------



## TN2IC (23 Aug 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> But Air Canada is know for "loosing" said rucksac alot. Got to remember if you are coming to Gagetown that the airport here is small and the only flights that service the airport are the Dash 8-300 and the Beechcraft 1900 D.



It's when you transfer in Toronto ... it goes missing. It's like the black hole.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Aug 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> It's when you transfer in Toronto ... it goes missing. It's like the black hole.



Actually had that happens when I go through Halifax but if I go through Montreal I have no problems.


----------



## Cardstonkid (23 Aug 2007)

Useful info, thanks! I am scheduled for CAP in a few weeks as well and I was planning to take everything on the list, but this just confirms it.

I don't want to hijack the thread, so if I am out of line let me know, but here is my question. My joining orders stated the course I am on is from Sept. 9 to Nov. 16. Now I am informed (yesterday) that it is from Sept. 9 until Dec. 7th. I a reservist and I think my boss has been pretty awesome to let me go for 10 weeks, but 14 weeks on short notice is going to be a killer. 

My home unit is trying to find out what the situation is. The calender does not show this change and no answers from above are too forthcoming as of yet. The problem is I have to fish or cut bait and my home unit is having trouble getting any answers. By chance does anyone here know what is going on? Is this a clusterfluck or a new program by design? Is the new condensed CAP going from 10 weeks to 14?


----------



## TCBF (23 Aug 2007)

What's CAP?

I take it you don't mean Combat Air Patrol?


----------



## Shamrock (23 Aug 2007)

Common Army Phase

Phase II


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (23 Aug 2007)

well I know they are putting more stuff into Mod 3 - beefing up Urban Ops.  If you can only do 10 Weeks,  only go for 10 weeks.  CAP is done in Modules,  Mod 5 being last (and the easiest)  In the GTA 32 Brigade Battel school used to offer it decentralised.  There were lots of people who only were taking one or two Mods this summer.  Look at the dates on your joining instructions (look at those pages that have all the names,  look at the dates for each mod and figure out what you can be there for)  

CAP is common army phase - it is similar to SQ ...


----------



## Cardstonkid (23 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the help, I know it is set up on modules but it is STRONGLY recommended that one go straight through. As a reservist coming back next year for a missing module or two is difficult because 1. Memory fade makes jumping in with both feet a year later pretty challenging.  2. It means one more year of a thumb in the arse waiting to be employable.

I appreciate your input though, thanks.


----------



## eliminator (24 Aug 2007)

Cardstonkid said:
			
		

> Useful info, thanks! I am scheduled for CAP in a few weeks as well and I was planning to take everything on the list, but this just confirms it.
> 
> I don't want to hijack the thread, so if I am out of line let me know, but here is my question. My joining orders stated the course I am on is from Sept. 9 to Nov. 16. Now I am informed (yesterday) that it is from Sept. 9 until Dec. 7th. I a reservist and I think my boss has been pretty awesome to let me go for 10 weeks, but 14 weeks on short notice is going to be a killer.
> 
> My home unit is trying to find out what the situation is. The calender does not show this change and no answers from above are too forthcoming as of yet. The problem is I have to fish or cut bait and my home unit is having trouble getting any answers. By chance does anyone here know what is going on? Is this a clusterfluck or a new program by design? Is the new condensed CAP going from 10 weeks to 14?



My course (including the battle school prep week) goes from Sep 9th-Nov 23rd, and thats all 5 mods


----------



## scoutfinch (25 Aug 2007)

Just a quick note:

There is no grad parade for CAP.  Atleast there wasn't last year.  

There is no requirement for DEUs.  (I hadn't been received mine by that time.  They were delivered to Clothing while I was there and they never got out of the box until after I got home!)  There were a number of reservists on course who had not been in for 1 year and where thus not entitled to DEUs; as a result, our DEUs were not inspectable.

That being said -- don't be a fool.  If you have the kit, bring it. 

 By the way, the 'four seasons in one day' comment is not a myth.  Nor is the existance of swamps/ponds on the sides of steep hills. 

Good luck with the course.  I hope you enjoy it.  It will be what you make of it.  I loved it and had an absolute blast while others I know did not have as great an experience as I did.


----------



## eliminator (25 Aug 2007)

I happen to be there during Nov 11, so I'm assuming we'll be at least wearing DEUs for that day.

elim


----------



## scoutfinch (25 Aug 2007)

Lesson 1:  Never assume anything.

(Although there is a very strong likelihood that you are correct!)


----------



## kincanucks (25 Aug 2007)

I hope that some of you remember to bring some common sense with you too.


----------



## Shamrock (25 Aug 2007)

It's not on the kit list.

Luckily, nor are smart assed comments and bad attitudes.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (26 Aug 2007)

eliminator said:
			
		

> My course (including the battle school prep week) goes from Sep 9th-Nov 23rd, and thats all 5 mods



You're going on a field course in Gagetown that runs into November and are considering not bringing your whole sleeping bag?

See you at the UMS.


----------



## Infanteer (26 Aug 2007)

eliminator said:
			
		

> Are there any things that are totally useless?



Yes, and space as at a premium. 



> Webbing?- dont we just get issued tac vests once we get there?



You'll get a Tacvest issued at the Infantry School - leave the webbing.



> Is complete sleeping bag over kill? : inner, outer, hood, and liner.



No - bring it all.



> -Parade boots and oxfords?



Yep - bring your DEU's complete.  The Infantry School's kit list is out of date and confusing.  Every course they go nuts because there is confusion over the DEU's.  Just bring yours and you don't have to be the guy that says "I don't have mine".  Also, you'll need it all for Nov 11.



> Air matress?



Yes.



> Combat overshoes?



Is it on the kitlist?  If so, bring it.  If she's a cold and/or wet winter (which I bet it will be), you'll appreciate them in the tent.



> DEU stuff: 2 long sleeve 2 short sleeve, 2 pairs of pants?



See above.  You'll need it all for inspection.


----------



## eliminator (26 Aug 2007)

Thanx for all the imput guys. I'm going to bring pretty much everything, but I'm 50/50 on the webbing at this point. 

Its been years since I've been in the field, so I guess it's better to have than to have not.

the countdown to CAP continues....


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (26 Aug 2007)

I didn't bring my webbing,   but I had a tac-vest


----------



## George Wallace (26 Aug 2007)

All I can say, is if they give you a Kit List, bring what is on that list.  Don't bring things that are not on that list, like some in the past have done, such as Golf Clubs and Tennis Rackets.   ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Aug 2007)

Kit lists are there for a reason. If you don't have everything then bring what you do have, the rest will issued to you on a Temp Loan Card when you get to your course.

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Aug 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Kit lists are there for a reason. If you don't have everything then bring what you do have, the rest will issued to you on a Temp Loan Card when you get to your course.
> 
> My 2 cents worth.



This covers it all.... worth much more than just 2 cents.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2007)

looking for a trade said:
			
		

> I may try and convince my CO to get me loaded on the course.



Hvae you already been OT'ed to another trade ?


----------

